# Need help! lag/fuel issue?



## SIL94 (Mar 24, 2009)

i have a 1994 silvia- blacktop sr20det. not to sure what the issue is. as soon as i hit 3000rpm, the car is lagging extremely bad. its still boosting when i keep my foot on the gas, but its just not goin anywhere. the revs will go up slowly. its extremely juttery. i was also suggested that it may be fuel?. i also cleaned my MAF and still nothing.
if anyone could help me out, it would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## SIL94 (Mar 24, 2009)

also to put in there- this problem occured yesterday. it drove fine the whole morning, parked it. came back a few hours later and it started to do this.?


----------



## tommyboy623 (May 11, 2009)

air temp sensor..did you clean your air filter lately..??that will to it..cleaned my K&n.. put it back in when it looked dry but still had a little water in it..(thats all it takes)..stupid move on my part since i do live in az.(sun all year round) but i was in a rush ..but check for codes..mine was doing the same thing changed injector seals,fuel filter,all new vac lines, and it was the air temp sensor..well good luck.


----------



## SIL94 (Mar 24, 2009)

yes i did clean it a little bit ago... thanks man, ill see how it goes.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things to check:
- Dirty fuel filter.
- Bad MAF.
- Leak in the hot pipe; leaking blowoff valve.


----------



## SIL94 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks alot guys, ill see happens


----------



## SIL94 (Mar 24, 2009)

ok so ive let the car sit for a few days, and went to take it to get looked at today. and now the car wont start... could the MAF sensor cause this issue??
advice or help would be much appreciated!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you think the MAF is causing the no start condition, then just unplug the harness connector; the motor should start up but will not rev past 2500 rpm.

If the motor still will not start, then do a general check for ignition and fuel.


----------



## SIL94 (Mar 24, 2009)

yea i was told either the maf or fuel. i checked everything, and i needed to replace the fuel pump. replaced it and it drives alot better now. its just dumping to much fuel now.. lol. thanks alot for your input guys.


----------

